# Question for those who use CS InDesign



## sodadood (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi - I'm having the most annoying thing happening with my InDesign CS5 lately - when I do the shortcut for Duplicate (command D), the object is duplicated off the page to the far left. It even adds page "space" to the current page board and it's a major pain to have to stop, scroll all the way over, and try to grab the very edge of the object and bring it back.

I'm sure this is something very minor, but it's amazing how often I use the Duplicate shortcut and don't realize it!

Anyone offer any suggestions on how to fix this?

Thanks,
Blair


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

sodadood said:


> Hi - I'm having the most annoying thing happening with my InDesign CS5 lately - when I do the shortcut for Duplicate (command D), the object is duplicated off the page to the far left. It even adds page "space" to the current page board and it's a major pain to have to stop, scroll all the way over, and try to grab the very edge of the object and bring it back.
> 
> I'm sure this is something very minor, but it's amazing how often I use the Duplicate shortcut and don't realize it!
> 
> ...


I tried to see if the same thing happens for me, but it moves less then a 16th from the original image, so not even close to leaving the page. Works fine in CS6 as well, I cant seem to duplicate your problem. Maybe trash the preferences and give it another go?

Did you try the simple things like restarting?


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

Perhaps what you are selecting to be duplicated has an artifact somewhere as I believe the paste is centred on the document, unless you have the upper left corner not selected to centre.


----------



## sodadood (Mar 16, 2009)

Wonderings - a re-start didn't help, but trashing the preferences WORKED!!!!! My sanity has been returned. Thanks so much!! Can't believe I didn't think of that.

Blair


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

ChilBear said:


> Perhaps what you are selecting to be duplicated has an artifact somewhere as I believe the paste is centred on the document, unless you have the upper left corner not selected to centre.


That would not effect anything that large. Selecting those corners or centre just uses that as a reference point for its position on the page, its not representative of the document size.


Glad it worked Sodadood, had something wonky happen before a while back and thats what worked for me. I guess sometimes something gets messed up and you need to restore to factory settings


----------

